# Pony found with slice wounds and ear cut off



## hayley123horses (7 July 2011)

Totally and utterly sickening, hope the sick B*****D is caught and strung up 

A young Shetland pony has been found with slice wounds all over its body and one of its ears cut off. The RSPCA is investigating. 

An RSPCA inspector was called out on Tuesday (5 July) to the incident in Gravesend, Kent. 


A vet was called and the pony was euthanased. 

"We would like to know exactly what happened to this poor pony and who is responsible," said RSPCA inspector Alana Chapman. 


"We are sure that someone will have some information which can help us to bring a prosecution against whoever did this and so we would like to hear from anyone with information, in strict confidence." 


Anyone with information should tel: 0300 1234999.


----------



## ladyt25 (7 July 2011)

I was just about to post this.

I have no words. 

H&H have on their newspage (do not view article if easily upset as there is a photo) 

RIP little pony  :-(

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/308584.html


----------



## kikilamour (7 July 2011)

Yeah read it and viewed pics. Disturbing 

Some people are just cruel


----------



## Double_choc_lab (7 July 2011)

Just sickening.  It's a shame those sad journalists don't use their investigative prowess to assist the police with things like this instead of hacking innocent victims phones.  Sorry to sound old but what the hell are we coming to?


----------



## flyingfeet (7 July 2011)

What I cannot understand is that even if they caught the people that did this the applicable punishment under UK law does not reflect the crime in my minds. 

I don't want people who could do this sort of thing walking the streets - pony first, then try it out on a human next 

Law should be able to reflect the mental state - i.e. we shouldn't have sick people like this walking free.


----------



## kkjames (7 July 2011)

Absolutely disgusting, what has that poor pony ever done to harm anyone??  I can't even begin to imagine why on earth anyone would do this. So sick and they should have the same done to them and see how they like it.


----------



## Doris68 (7 July 2011)

Words fail me........disgusting and vile.
I'm deeply saddened.


----------



## merrymeasure (7 July 2011)

Can't even find the words to say what I feel and think .

RIP little pony, you didn't deserve that, evil b@@@ds.


----------



## Faithkat (7 July 2011)

Poor little pony and what an unbelievably sick world we live in


----------



## muddygreymare (7 July 2011)

Saw this on facebook. Poor little man, there are some sick,sick people about  . RIP little pony  

Someone should do the same to whoever did it and see how they like it! Just because its an animal doesn't mean its ok to harm it and do stuff like that. You wouldnt do that to a human!!! . Poor little one, RIP


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (7 July 2011)

What the hell is wrong with people .  I can't imagine what that poor animal went through, the person responsible needs a good birching!!!!


----------



## Fantasy_World (7 July 2011)

Sick, sick, sick, sick people!!!!!
I would like to slice the bits from the person responsible for doing this.
What gratification could one possibly derived from this except to see an animal suffer.
There are some people who really should not be allowed to take another breath.
Sickens me it really does


----------



## tristar (7 July 2011)

there was a horse, a couple of years ago in the west midlands attacked with a meat cleaver, its leg broken and other injuries, it was there all night until found in the morning nearly bled to death and down, it was pts, 

the person who did this was caught, he got 6 weeks in detention! his father said he has paid for the crime! 

words fail me.


----------



## millhouse (7 July 2011)

Simply terrible.


----------



## cindydog (7 July 2011)

At first when I read title I thought pony had survived, so sorry to hear this was not the case.
Hope they get the pig that done this.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (7 July 2011)

poor poor poor pony.. feel so sorry. makes you wonder why someone would want to harm anything so innocent


----------



## mymare (7 July 2011)

Evil bastards!  Hope they get what's coming to them!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2011)

Utter b4rstards.  Sick. Cruel.   Unnecessary. Vindictive     To say a few things.   They to find who did this. They need to be locked up. They not. Safe. To be let out in society.   Rip little one.  &#57358;&#57370;&#58387;


----------



## alfiesmum (16 July 2011)

as above, sick people in this world
just devastating


----------



## friesianfan69 (20 July 2011)

Hope the bastards rot in hell


----------



## jaijai (20 July 2011)

There are tears rolling down my cheeks- i cannot comprehend how anyone could be so cruel. Poor poor little pony. I feel for the owners too - what a terrible shock  - assuming they were not involved of course.


----------



## tonitot (24 July 2011)

I live in Gravesend, and the road this happened on is just round the corner from where I live and also close to where my horse is kept. It doesnt surprise me to be honest, the amount of scum that live in this area, but its still disgusting and no need for it what so ever. Poor pony


----------



## Polotone (29 July 2011)

That is so awful grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at people


----------



## Pink_Lady (29 July 2011)

What is wrong with people these days?!?!?!  They must be completely sick


----------



## Fools Motto (29 July 2011)

Pink_Lady said:



			What is wrong with people these days?!?!?!  They must be completely sick
		
Click to expand...

One thing is for sure, people who do things like this just are not human and don't have a heart.
Poor pony. Poor owners.


----------



## prettyponies (2 August 2011)

that is sick, who could do something like that?


----------



## Warmblood39 (23 September 2011)

Some people out there are very very sick people. What an earth do they get out of doing such awful things


----------



## emlybob (26 September 2011)

I have never heard anything so sick in all my life.  Exactly what pleasure would anyone get from doing something like this.  I can't put the words on here that i would actually like to say bout the nutter that did this.
What the hell posseses this kind of act to cross anyones mind?  Like said above who knows if they can do this to a poor helpless pony what the hell would they do to a human
I hope they rot in hell


----------



## purplelady (28 September 2011)

Hi.
   Just a wee note to say the person that did that to the pony sorry to say is a VERY VERY 
sick and bad person l could use a lot stronger words BUT l do not want to get in to trouble
AS l REALLY like being in this FAB SITE

From [purplelady}mary


----------



## magic123 (8 October 2011)

i have just seen this and i now ferel sick gto the pit of my stomach and hipe whoever did this is caught and delt with proppley. RIP little pony


----------

